# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Список оборудования для ремонта ПК, ноутбуков

## eifory

Нужен...

Если кто-то работает в сервисном центре, подскажите какое оборудование используете. И для ПК и,особенно, для  ноутбуков. Интересует не просто тестер и набор отверток  :Smiley: 

Где то читал, что на сайте самсунга  есть такой список для желающих стать СЦ. Не нашел.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Тестер, осциллограф, микроскоп, хорошая паяльная станция, программатор, POST-карта (лучше IC80 V5.0)  :Smiley:  Это то, что навскидку. Ну, понятное дело, отвёртки, пинцеты... голова... руки  :Smiley: 

http://www.rom.by/forum Люблю этот форум

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Вот что нашёл ещё  :Smiley: 



> НУ если полу професиональним ремонтом то гдето по минимуму то в 10-15тыс.евро с натяжкой можно уложится(это самая простая-ручная станция для БГА монтажа/демонтажа микросхем,Пост карта,осцилограф с частоткой минимум 50Мгц,частометр,паяльная станция,П.А.К. для ремонта тестирования ХДД,пробник для АТХ БП,тестер-реренератор для акумуляторних батарей ноутбуков,ресетер для флешей их же(сейчас снят с производства а без него нормально батарея работать небудет после перепаковки-кто успел купить в свое время то повезло),трафареты,расходники,програматоры(как минимум один) с переходниками,разные специальные инструменти(например захваты для демонтажа БГА,экстракторы,микроскоп монтажный например МБС9,кислородная камера - в место чистой комнати  (малогабаритная- для работы с гермозоной винчестеров, например замены голов в НДД для вснятия информации, я использовал кислородную камеру для младенцев(применяется в родильных домах,а купить можно в медтехнике, только дорабатываются рукава и все-правда работать нужно в нейналовчится- неудобно инструманты туда засовывать) 
> А если професионально то это долго перечислять.


Взято http://monitor.espec.ws/section5/topic104667.html

----------

